# Molly's New Do .....



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well Molly had a very long overdue groom today 

Her coat was horrendous with holes in it where I'd been taking out the matts.
Hopefully we're past the worst of the matting and can now grow it to a nice length. I must say though, I do like her a little shorter, she just looks cleaner 

My only complaint... I said leave her face alone... When I picked her up she said "I've left her face, just trimmed the little corner hairs at her eyes"!!!!!!  ....The ONE area I HATE being cut ....Anyway, it's not too bad and will grow. 

The groomer was lovely and was very impressed with Molly and couldn't believe how patient and still she was for such a young dog  

I had to wet her head area before going out in public... It was like a full blown Afro it had that much volume 
xxx

Before 



















After


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Aww she looks fab.

They need the bits round their eyes trimmed back so they can see better and less eye goo gets caught there.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och I know Kendal... I just don't like it to be too bare 

Thank you 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Molly looks beautiful, love her dark, dark eyes.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Molly looks beautiful and so white, how long will that last????


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't like bald eyes either Mairi.....but Molly is still gorgeous. I have to keep Betty shorter than I would like....all a bit of a compromise.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable!! what a nice clip,she has the cutest little face x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice cut and still chunky legs. What big eyes Molly has  gorgeous.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Molly... Aren't you just stunning! What a lucky Mummy your Mummy is! 

Mairi, she always looks like she is smiling.. Such a happy little face! I think her new do is just fab! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

That is one beautiful dog is she American Cockapoo ? X


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Mairi, Molly looks fantastic. She's definitely a girly girl poo.

Huge dark eyes, I wish Milos were like that, his are small and beady 

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh... Thank you all 

I honestly don't realise that she has big eyes at all... It's funny how you probably just get used to them, and Ruth I always think she looks sad in photos... Just goes to show!!! 

Val, I've seen Milo's eyes (although not recently ) and they're not too small at all  



EvaClareEva said:


> That is one beautiful dog is she American Cockapoo ? X


Thank you, yes she's an American / Miniature poodle cross 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Molly Dolly what a sweetie - she just knows that she is gorgeous! 
Pretty girl she really looks lovely.
Here's hoping for a couple of icy days to keep those legs pristine.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my God...she is the cutest dog ever - Before and After!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Oh Molly Dolly what a sweetie - she just knows that she is gorgeous!
> Pretty girl she really looks lovely.
> Here's hoping for a couple of icy days to keep those legs pristine.


Yes I am LOVING the cold weather, don't even want any snow!!! 

We were out for an hours walk this afternoon and not one speck of mud :jumping:

Can't even guarantee that in the summer ...

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Molly, what beautiful big eyes you have! She looks beautiful Mairi  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is too cute, such a pretty girlie xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi, does Molly get an  ahem *clears throat* hygiene trim? I've just noticed Lola's lady bits...  it all looks very neat and tidy  I think even Lola is impressed!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Molly is one beautiful girl! I know what Val means as I often think Honey's eyes are a bit beady! I didn't used to like seeing Biscuit's eyes too bare but now that his face has got so thick, I really like it. His eyes seem so soulful now and too cute to cover! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Mairi, does Molly get an  ahem *clears throat* hygiene trim? I've just noticed Lola's lady bits...  it all looks very neat and tidy  I think even Lola is impressed!


Oh yes... All very neat and tidy  

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol! I think Lola is better looked after than how I look after myself!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They did a really good job. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG Mairi!!! She lookes absolutely gorgeous!!! She could be on the front cover of a Cockapoo Calender!!! Maybe you better not think about a second poo . . you will never top her!!! lol


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She could win Miss Cockapoo World - no problem. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly is looking very beautiful Mairi...so clean too! Every time i see a close up I always think Molly has the most adorable nose!! :love-eyes:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE Molly! She is such a character. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous Molly, they did a really good job! She looks really puppy like again. At least the snow won't mess her up too much. N x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

So cute and a great cut!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all SO much for your lovely comments, we're very flattered 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow she is stunning! So pretty  x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Molly looks gorgeous, super cute


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A beautiful little girl. Such an expressive face.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nah - I think she looks ugly.....Only joking!!!of course she is super gorgeous, she has such cute nose and eyes - I must admit I too used to think it was a shame I didn't have a dog with nice big eyes but with more of a trim around them I can see Dudley's more and they are not too bad! still not a patch on Molly's dreamy ones though. Oh yes, good groom too.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Nah - I think she looks ugly.....


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha Dawn! That made me giggle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Hahaha Dawn! That made me giggle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know a bit naughty but I couldn't resist! I was pretty sure Mairi wouldn't be offended.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Course not, Mairi knows EVERYONE loves Molly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I know a bit naughty but I couldn't resist! I was pretty sure Mairi wouldn't be offended.


Quite the opposite... LOVED it   

I did That thing where you laugh and your mouths not open so it sounds like a right old snort with all the pressure going down your nose!! 

Ok too much info.... 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just did the same! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Quite the opposite... LOVED it
> 
> I did That thing where you laugh and your mouths not open so it sounds like a right old snort with all the pressure going down your nose!!
> 
> ...


Oh stop it - I just did a snort reading this and picturing it!! it's nice when you can have a laugh without things taken the wrong way as I know it can be difficult on forums when you can't hear the other person. Well we will be able to have a good laugh when we do finally meet - still hoping to go to Crufts.x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Mairi your Molly is adorable ,I bet she can do no wrong 
Linda and Eddie x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Molly looks so gorgeous, as usual! xx


----------

